# Allegri a rischio esonero.



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

*Sportmediaset*: Berlusconi medita l'esonero del tecnico livornese; ne parlerà nel pranzo coi figli del lunedi ad Arcore. Saranno quindi ore decisive, cambiare subito o valutare i risultati fino a Natale?
*
Di Marzio: Allegri resta al Milan. Come già riportato, Galliani ha chiamato Berlusconi a fine partita ed insieme hanno deciso di continuare con Allegri. Galliani è ancora il dirigente responsabile e lo sarà fino a Giugno.*


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Novembre 2013)

Ma prendessero in giro qualcun'altro!!! Ci pensano già galliani e soci a prenderci in giro da mesi


----------



## Albijol (11 Novembre 2013)

Adesso che c'è la sosta è il momento di cambiare...oraaaaa


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Novembre 2013)

Firmato Pellegatti, che ricordiamo l'unica volta che ha detto una cosa giusta in vita sua è stata quando si è messo a insultare malamente Conte.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Speriamo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Firmato Pellegatti, che ricordiamo l'unica volta che ha detto una cosa giusta in vita sua è stata quando si è messo a insultare malamente Conte.




Per la legge dei grandi numeri prima o poi deve acchiapparci


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Per la legge dei grandi numeri prima o poi deve acchiapparci



Che Dio ti ascoltasse


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

*Corriere dello Sport conferma: Allegri a rischio esonero.*


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Che sia la volta buona.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

La notizia la stanno confermando un pò tutti, forse stavolta salta davvero. Attendiamo news da Laudisa!


----------



## Djici (11 Novembre 2013)

ma solo ora e a rischio esonero?
ora dovrebbe essere gia esonerato.
e in rischio da almeno un mese.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (11 Novembre 2013)

mi sembra doveroso esonerarlo perche come dimostra l'intervista post chievo ormai è andato di testa


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Novembre 2013)

Se lo esonera questi mesi che verranno sarà guerra totale con Galliani!! Speriamo che con l'esonero dell'incapace si accelleri anche la cacciata dell'antennista


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2013)

Non ci credo


----------



## cris (11 Novembre 2013)

via via via, non importa se è colpa tua o meno, vattene.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Ragà io sto tutto gasato, mi sto emozionando, questa volta ci credo davvero...attendiamo news da Laudisa, Di Marzio sta gente qua.


----------



## smallball (11 Novembre 2013)

Resto notevolmente dubbioso


----------



## runner (11 Novembre 2013)

io mi auguro che arrivi anche il Trap ma che arrivi un altro oppure Pippo

ieri ragazzi personalmente parlando non riesco a capire come possa pensare di giocare con il 4 - 4 - 2 con Poli e Muntari sulle fasce....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non ci credo



Non ci credi nel senso che non pensi che venga esonerato o nel senso che " Non ci credo, è troppo bello per essere vero"?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Novembre 2013)

Non penso.

E poi che motivi ci sarebbero? Da settembre stiamo facendo buone partite una dietro l'altra


----------



## Djici (11 Novembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> io mi auguro che arrivi anche il Trap ma che arrivi un altro oppure Pippo
> 
> ieri ragazzi personalmente parlando non riesco a capire come possa pensare di giocare con il 4 - 4 - 2 con Poli e Muntari sulle fasce....



se veramente voleva fare giocare quelli giocatori sarebbe stato molto meglio mettere un 4312 con montolivo o poli rifinitore.
invece sceglie un modulo che non possiamo fare e ci mette pure i peggiori giocatori per i ruoli piu importanti.

bravo.


----------



## xander12 (11 Novembre 2013)

l'unica pecca è che le prossime partite non sono particolarmente pericolose (ok che se lo è il Chievo lo possono essere tutte), magari contro una Roma o un'Inter 4 belle scoppole e Allegri aveva già mezzo **** sul calcio..

Però siamo realisti.. Al momento che alternative abbiamo? Inzaghi? se deve tappare il buco solo fino a Giugno mi sembra scorretto nei suoi confronti, ma se ci resta anche per gli anni successivi non penso abbia l'esperienza necessaria.. 

Io terrei Allegri per sprofondare completamente, dare una svegliata alla società per investire sul mercato e rinascere a Giugno con Prandelli


----------



## 666psycho (11 Novembre 2013)

speriamo sia la volta buona. Ormai la squadra non ha più stimoli! poi Allegri é andato fuori di testa…. Via subito!


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Novembre 2013)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Firmato Pellegatti, che ricordiamo l'unica volta che ha detto una cosa giusta in vita sua è stata quando si è messo a insultare malamente Conte.



.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> .



Ma dai speravo fosse una nuova news, uffa. Vedere il tuo come ultimo messaggio da sempre una speranza di nuove news


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma dai speravo fosse una nuova news, uffa. Vedere il tuo come ultimo messaggio da sempre una speranza di nuove news


ahha no  sono incasinata ultimamente quindi sto dietro alle vostre news io,siete voi che dovete aggiornare me


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2013)

*Di Marzio: Allegri resta al Milan. Come già riportato, Galliani ha chiamato Berlusconi a fine partita ed insieme hanno deciso di continuare con Allegri. Galliani è ancora il dirigente responsabile e lo sarà fino a Giugno. *


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Novembre 2013)

niente da fa


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Allegri resta al Milan. Come già riportato, Galliani ha chiamato Berlusconi a fine partita ed insieme hanno deciso di continuare con Allegri. Galliani è ancora il dirigente responsabile e lo sarà fino a Giugno. *



Di Marzio sta ancora alla telefonata di ieri, altri dicono che nella notte ci sia stato un ripensamento. Attendiamo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Novembre 2013)

Di solito questi repentini cambi d'umore di Berlusconi sono sempre decisivi.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

*Sportmediaset parla di un pranzo oggi ad Arcore tra Galliani, Silvio e Barbara per decidere se esonerare Allegri.*


----------



## smallball (11 Novembre 2013)

Ah niente giannino...


----------



## Aragorn (11 Novembre 2013)

L'unico valido motivo per tenere Allegri è che con lui quasi sicuramente finiremo col piazzarci dal 7° posto in giù, ovvero fuori dall'Europa League; il che sarebbe solo un bene per la prossima stagione. Basta, altre eventuali ragioni per confermarlo non riesco proprio a trovarle (almeno restando nel campo della logica e della razionalità).


----------



## The Ripper (11 Novembre 2013)

non lo esonerano.


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Novembre 2013)

Come mai questo ripensamento?


----------



## S T B (11 Novembre 2013)

Dai Silvietto... caccialo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non lo esonerano.



Dai, rispetto la tua opinione, ma come fai ad essere ancora pro-Allegri?


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Novembre 2013)

Sembra tipo come nel Signore degli Anelli quando verso la fine non vedi l'ora che buttano 'sto c***o di anello nel Monte Fato.
Staccate 'sta spina. Basta, non se ne può più.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

*Laudisa su Twitter: Allegri a rischio esonero. Oggi pranzo ad Arcore per decidere il futuro del tecnico.*


----------



## runner (11 Novembre 2013)

a me va bene anche il Trap per finire la stagione e poi Seedorf!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Novembre 2013)

SE vogliono esonerarlo lo devono fare SUBITO.


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2013)

*Di Marzio ha appena detto a noi di MW che al momento non ci sono segnali che possano pensare ad un esonero. Ma se ci saranno aggiornamenti in tal senso, li riferirà.

Laudisa e Pellegatti, invece, parlano di esonero.

Al momento, le posizioni sono queste.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (11 Novembre 2013)

Berlusconi salvaci.


----------



## Jino (11 Novembre 2013)

Io resto dell'idea che se c'era esonero accadeva entro la notte. Al massimo entro oggi altrimenti rimane.


----------



## Aragorn (11 Novembre 2013)

Ma adesso che ci penso, ieri Allegri nel post-partita non aveva detto di aver sentito telefonicamente Berlusconi, il quale gli aveva detto di aver visto una buona partita ? 

Se la telefonata era vera allora mi sa che in questo presunto pranzo non discuteranno certo del suo esonero. Anche se, come qualcuno ha giustamente ricordato, Berlusconi un giorno dice una cosa e il giorno dopo fa l'opposto.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Novembre 2013)

.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> GaetanoProfeta???



ahahahahhahaha mi chiamo cosi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Novembre 2013)

Da notare che la Gazzetta parla di pranzo tra Berlusconi e la figlia, Galliani non sarebbe presente per la decisione.

Questo è un enorme segnale.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Da notare che la Gazzetta parla di pranzo tra Berlusconi e la figlia, Galliani non sarebbe presente per la decisione.
> 
> Questo è un enorme segnale.



Ottima osservazione, vediamo gli sviluppi.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (11 Novembre 2013)

Pranzo tra Silvio e Barbara? Tutti e due odiano Allegri,l'esito dovrebbe essere scontato.


----------



## Graxx (11 Novembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Da notare che la Gazzetta parla di pranzo tra Berlusconi e la figlia, Galliani non sarebbe presente per la decisione.
> 
> Questo è un enorme segnale.



Io penso che il pranzo del lunedi sia riservato alla famiglia Berlusconi...Galliani fino a prova contraria non ne fa parte...ergo...


----------



## Jino (11 Novembre 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> Io penso che il pranzo del lunedi sia riservato alla famiglia Berlusconi...Galliani fino a prova contraria non ne fa parte...ergo...



Si pranzano sempre assieme, ma a prescindere dal Milan.


----------



## Graxx (11 Novembre 2013)

Dai pippo daiii....


----------



## Graxx (11 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si pranzano sempre assieme, ma a prescindere dal Milan.



Appunto...


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2013)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport:

Pranzo ad Arcore tra Silvio e Barbara. Si discuterà anche della posizione di Allegri. Il Presidente, nelle ultime ore, ha lasciato intendere che la prestazione della squadra a Verona non gli è piaciuta affatto. Non sono esclusi colpi di scena. *


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Novembre 2013)

Certo, ma Mediaset parlava anche di Galliani presente, e in altre occasioni si sarebbe aggiunto anche lui per prendere una decisione così importante.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Ti prego Berlusconi, caccialo via!


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport:
> 
> Pranzo ad Arcore tra Silvio e Barbara. Si discuterà anche della posizione di Allegri. Il Presidente, nelle ultime ore, ha lasciato intendere che la prestazione della squadra a Verona non gli è piaciuta affatto. Non sono esclusi colpi di scena. *



Non credo nell'esonero, sinceramente. Si andrà avanti con Allegri e poi, nel caso la situazioni precipiti ancora di più, lo lasceranno a spasso.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport:
> 
> Pranzo ad Arcore tra Silvio e Barbara. Si discuterà anche della posizione di Allegri. Il Presidente, nelle ultime ore, ha lasciato intendere che la prestazione della squadra a Verona non gli è piaciuta affatto. Non sono esclusi colpi di scena. *



Ore calde, secondo me è la volta buona.


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Novembre 2013)

Certo che se prendessero la decisione senza Galliani...


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Novembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Da notare che la Gazzetta parla di pranzo tra Berlusconi e la figlia, Galliani non sarebbe presente per la decisione.
> 
> Questo è un enorme segnale.



meglio cosi, altirmenti per zio fester sarebbe da stra confermare.


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport:
> 
> Pranzo ad Arcore tra Silvio e Barbara. Si discuterà anche della posizione di Allegri. Il Presidente, nelle ultime ore, ha lasciato intendere che la prestazione della squadra a Verona non gli è piaciuta affatto. Non sono esclusi colpi di scena. *



.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Novembre 2013)

dai suuu


----------



## Oronzo Cana (11 Novembre 2013)




----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


>



Insieme al Pirata di Chef Rubio a preparare il Cacciucco


----------



## Corpsegrinder (11 Novembre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


>



Speriamo che passi da quelle parti un grande squalo bianco,o un manipolo di pirati somali.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

*Studio Sport: Allegri a fortissimo rischio esonero. Se Berlusconi decide di esonerarlo, squadra a Inzaghi.*


----------



## Corpsegrinder (11 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Studio Sport: Allegri a fortissimo rischio esonero. Se Berlusconi decide di esonerarlo, squadra a Inzaghi.*



Dai dai dai


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Novembre 2013)

L'esonero dovrebbe essere certo perchè la squadra non crede più nel mister e perchè quest'ultimo ha perso totalmente il senno. Ieri ha fatto un'intervista post-gara delirante. Come si fa a riconfermare un elemento del genere???


----------



## Aphex (11 Novembre 2013)

Sperem.
Certo che se fosse vero sarebbe l'ennesima figuraccia di Galliani; giustamente tagliato fuori da qualsiasi decisione.

"Ho sentito il presidente, ha visto un buon Milan" 
"Certo che Allegri resta, non abbiamo mica perso 22-0" 
"eeeeh, il palo di Robinho"


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Studio Sport: Allegri a fortissimo rischio esonero. Se Berlusconi decide di esonerarlo, squadra a Inzaghi.*



.


----------



## robs91 (11 Novembre 2013)

Su studiosport ho visto che Allegri faceva battute in conferenza stampaSolo per questo andrebbe esonerato.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Novembre 2013)

*Secondo Di Marzio oggi verrà presa la decisione definitiva su Allegri. Al momento allegri resiste sulla panchina rossonera ma si valutano varie soluzioni tra cui Inzaghi e Mangia.*


----------



## Aragorn (11 Novembre 2013)

O ora o mai più, se non salta oggi possiamo metterci definitivamente l'anima in pace fino a Giugno.


----------



## smallball (11 Novembre 2013)

Certo che un eventuale decisione senza Galliani sarebbe un altro segnale molto importante


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Novembre 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> O ora o mai più, se non salta oggi possiamo metterci definitivamente l'anima in pace fino a Giugno.



fià se non salta oggi non salta piu, fino a giugno incubo


----------



## runner (11 Novembre 2013)

c' è di mezzo l' ottavo di Champions ricordatevelo


----------



## sion (11 Novembre 2013)

via subito e dentro superpippo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> c' è di mezzo l' ottavo di Champions ricordatevelo



Ci sono speranze di vincere l'ottavo se passiamo?


----------



## tequilad (11 Novembre 2013)

Io non brucerei Superpippo così.


----------



## runner (11 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ci sono speranze di vincere l'ottavo se passiamo?



il mio discorso è sul fatto di arrivarci


----------



## Gekyn (11 Novembre 2013)

Ho in frigo il Dom Pè Rosè, prego Iddio di farmelo stappare!!


----------



## 2515 (11 Novembre 2013)

Se va messo inzaghi fa fatto subito, con la sosta per farlo lavorare. Ha già battuto allegri con la primavera, peggio di lui è umanamente impossibile fare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Novembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio oggi verrà presa la decisione definitiva su Allegri. Al momento allegri resiste sulla panchina rossonera ma si valutano varie soluzioni tra cui Inzaghi e Mangia.*



.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Novembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Io non brucerei Superpippo così.



quoto, però non ci sono molte altrenative, visto che dobbiamo arrivare fino a giugno poi arriva Seedorf.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Novembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;330930 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio oggi verrà presa la decisione definitiva su Allegri. Al momento allegri resiste sulla panchina rossonera ma si valutano varie soluzioni tra cui Inzaghi e Mangia.*



Ma perchè non Trapattoni...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Novembre 2013)

Se arriva Mangia non riuscirò ad esultare neanche per l'esonero di Allegri.


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se arriva Mangia non riuscirò ad esultare neanche per l'esonero di Allegri.



.


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Novembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se arriva Mangia non riuscirò ad esultare neanche per l'esonero di Allegri.



Veramente.
Ma prendere un allenatore vero pare così brutto?
Mangia è sponsorizzato tantissimo da Sacchi, ma per aver fatto cosa di così straordinario?


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Novembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma perchè non Trapattoni...



Secondo te Trapattoni è disponibile a fare il traghettatore? io dubito, poi se Allegri ancora sta in panchina e solo perchè berlusconi non vuole tirare fuori altri soldi per il nuovo allenatore, quindi se viene esonerato di sicuro arriva pippo fino a giugno.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Veramente.
> Ma prendere un allenatore vero pare così brutto?
> *Mangia *è sponsorizzato tantissimo da *Mangia*, ma per aver fatto cosa di così straordinario?


si sponsorizza da solo?  (scherzo) comunque sono d'accordo, a sto punto mi prendo Inzaghi fino a giugno tanto non cambia molto.


----------



## Djici (11 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Veramente.
> Ma prendere un allenatore vero pare così brutto?
> *Mangia è sponsorizzato tantissimo da Mangia*, ma per aver fatto cosa di così straordinario?



e logico auto-sponsorizzarsi


----------



## panormus (11 Novembre 2013)

Allegri non ha più il controllo della squadra, non sà metterli in campo)vedi kakà che gioca ala destra), ormai deve solo essere esonerato. Ora ci vuole un traghettatore, io prenderei DI MATTEO, per poi a giugno arrivare al grande allenatore da milan: MONTELLA...


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Novembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio oggi verrà presa la decisione definitiva su Allegri. Al momento allegri resiste sulla panchina rossonera ma si valutano varie soluzioni tra cui Inzaghi e Mangia.*



.


----------



## Djici (11 Novembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;330979 ha scritto:


> si sponsorizza da solo?  (scherzo) comunque sono d'accordo, a sto punto mi prendo Inzaghi fino a giugno tanto non cambia molto.



se esiste veramente un pre-contratto con seedorf allora preferisco vedere mangia subito al milan.
inzaghi non lo voglio brucciare subito.
invece lo vorrei subito se dovesse rimanere pure l'anno prossimo


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Novembre 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> e logico auto-sponsorizzarsi





B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;330979 ha scritto:


> si sponsorizza da solo?  (scherzo) comunque sono d'accordo, a sto punto mi prendo Inzaghi fino a giugno tanto non cambia molto.



  

Volevo dire da Sacchi


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Novembre 2013)

Giusto cambiare allenatore..anche io avevo pensato a di matteo che al chelsea ha fatto grandissime cose da traghettatore..inzaghi sinceramente non penso sia pronto..ma si puó decidere di dargli la squadra con qualche mese d'anticipo per prendere le misure per l'anno prossimo


----------



## The Ripper (11 Novembre 2013)

mangia


----------



## vota DC (11 Novembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Io non brucerei Superpippo così.



Basta che faccia arrivare il Milan nella metà superiore della classifica e ha fatto già la figura dell'eroe, per bruciarsi dovrebbe fare come Allegri e non meglio il che è difficile dato che lo ha già battuto usando la primavera.


----------



## sion (11 Novembre 2013)

per me va bene chiunque al momento,basta che lo caccino.


----------



## Djici (11 Novembre 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Basta che faccia arrivare il Milan nella metà superiore della classifica e ha fatto già la figura dell'eroe, per bruciarsi dovrebbe fare come Allegri e non meglio il che è difficile dato che lo ha già battuto usando la primavera.



ok ma se prendono inzaghi ora avendo gia un contratto con seedorf allora a giugno che fai di inzaghi ?


----------



## Aragorn (11 Novembre 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> ok ma se prendono inzaghi ora avendo gia un contratto con seedorf allora a giugno che fai di inzaghi ?



Ma è ormai sicura la storia di Seedorf ?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Novembre 2013)

Stiamo facendo un buon summit


----------



## Djici (11 Novembre 2013)

.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Novembre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> mangia



Le sue squadre non giocano male.


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Novembre 2013)

Bortolo Mutti, Galeone e Nedo Sonetti sono senza panchina?
Si potrebbe fare un sondaggio per uno dei 3, no?


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Novembre 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> se esiste veramente un pre-contratto con seedorf allora preferisco vedere mangia subito al milan.
> inzaghi non lo voglio brucciare subito.
> invece lo vorrei subito se dovesse rimanere pure l'anno prossimo



secondo me a giugno arriva seedorf, manco io voglio vedere Inzaghi finiamo di bruciarlo subito, di allenatori abbordabili per le tasche di Berlusconi non c'è ne sono


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Novembre 2013)

Secondo me punteranno su Mangia (spero), visto che Inzaghi finirebbe per rovinarsi e c'è questo presunto contratto conl'EspertoSeedorf


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Novembre 2013)

panormus ha scritto:


> Allegri non ha più il controllo della squadra, non sà metterli in campo)vedi kakà che gioca ala destra), ormai deve solo essere esonerato. Ora ci vuole un traghettatore, io prenderei DI MATTEO, per poi a giugno arrivare al grande allenatore da milan: MONTELLA...


Di matteo pure io lo prenderei, Montella non lo libera la Fiorentina.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Novembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio oggi verrà presa la decisione definitiva su Allegri. Al momento allegri resiste sulla panchina rossonera ma si valutano varie soluzioni tra cui Inzaghi e Mangia.*



.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Ancora in corso il summit, che palle.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ancora in corso il summit, che palle.



Non accadrà nulla. Conosco troppo bene i miei pollastri.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Novembre 2013)

Mi sa che rimane, figuriamoci se lo siluriamo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

*Premium calcio: L'esonero di Allegri potrebbe essere ad un passo!*


----------



## Aragorn (11 Novembre 2013)

Qualche indiscrezione riguardo al menù ?


----------



## Albijol (11 Novembre 2013)

Ci sono le acciughe nel menù?


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Novembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mi sa che rimane, figuriamoci se lo siluriamo



sicuro  avanti con Allegri fino a fine stagione.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Novembre 2013)

Io nel dubbio accendo i motori ed inizio a decollare. Male che vada andrò a schiantarmi su Milanello


----------



## gabuz (11 Novembre 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> Certo che un eventuale decisione senza Galliani sarebbe un altro segnale molto importante



Assolutamente. Verrebbe delegittimato pubblicamente, soprattutto dopo che ieri aveva dichiarato che "Ho appena parlato col presidente Berlusconi. Era soddisfatto della prestazione della squadra."


----------



## Djici (11 Novembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Assolutamente. Verrebbe delegittimato pubblicamente, soprattutto dopo che ieri aveva dichiarato che "Ho appena parlato col presidente Berlusconi. Era soddisfatto della prestazione della squadra."



per essere sodisfatto dei rossoneri doveva guardarsi una vecchia partita su milan channel


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Premium calcio: L'esonero di Allegri potrebbe essere ad un passo!*



Mah.....


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Premium calcio: L'esonero di Allegri potrebbe essere ad un passo!*



Non ci credo.
Rimarrà per gli stessi motivi per cui non è stato cacciato a giugno, anzi uno solo: non vogliono tirar fuori i soldi per un altro allenatore.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Comincio a perdere di lucidità, mi tremano le gambe. Questa è la volta buona!!!!!!!!


----------



## robs91 (11 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comincio a perdere di lucidità, mi tremano le gambe. Questa è la volta buona!!!!!!!!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Novembre 2013)

Non seguivo un Live così agitato da quando abbiamo preso Balotelli a Gennaio. Mi aspetto un bel crash del server e un messaggio in home.

Dai dai dai dai dai dai dai dai dai dai dai dai dai dai dai


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

*Tremo ragazzi, tremo..dalle prime indiscrezioni, secondo Mediaset, Allegri sarebbe esonerato..*


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Novembre 2013)

"Adriano in riunione, si caccia il caprone"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Novembre 2013)

Radio Sportiva avrebbe comunicato l'esonero.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Novembre 2013)

Oddio è tutto vero


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Novembre 2013)

Dai dai dai dai dai dai dai dai dai dai dai dai dai dai dai dai dai.
Comunque se dovesse rimanere penso si presenterebbe a Milanello da oggi fino a quando verrà cacciato col burqa per non farsi riconoscere.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Grazie Robinho, ti adoro per aver sbattuto sul palo quel tiro....! Ti amo Robinho!!!!!!


----------



## Djici (11 Novembre 2013)

ohi ohi ohi ohi allegri, vattene per noi !


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Novembre 2013)

*@Angstgener su Sky non parlano proprio di Allegri*


----------



## AndrasWave (11 Novembre 2013)

Mangia sarebbe già un enorme passo avanti. E se non va bene almeno il prossimo anno c'è Inzaghi. Allegri non ha più motivi per restare, è totalmente allo sbando. Anche psicologico..


----------



## robs91 (11 Novembre 2013)

Rotfl


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Novembre 2013)

...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

.


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2013)

*Su Sky nessuno parla di Allegri. E' una bufala riportata da un "giornalista" su Twitter.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Su Sky nessuno parla di Allegri. E' una bufala riportata da un "giornalista" su Twitter.*



Seeeeeeeeeee goooooooodoooooooooo!


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2013)

*Ricapitolando:

La Gazzetta e Sky sembrano quasi ignorare ciò che sta accadendo. Non ne parlano.

Secondo Mediaset, invece, Allegri sarebbe ad un passo dall'esonero.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Novembre 2013)

Attendiamo  non ci credo dai se va via.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ricapitolando:
> 
> La Gazzetta e per Sky sembrano quasi ignorare ciò che sta accadendo. Non ne parlano.
> 
> Secondo Mediaset, invece, Allegri sarebbe ad un passo dall'esonero.*


molto piu attendibile sky e Gazzetta quindi mi sa che sono solo bufale le voci che girano in questi munuti :S


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ricapitolando:
> 
> La Gazzetta e Sky sembrano quasi ignorare ciò che sta accadendo. Non ne parlano.
> 
> Secondo Mediaset, invece, Allegri sarebbe ad un passo dall'esonero.*



Stranissima sta cosa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Novembre 2013)

non ci credo finchè non lo vedo...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Ho gia rotto il telecomando della televisione, romperò altri oggetti se viene dato l'annuncio tanto atteso..


----------



## gabuz (11 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ho gia rotto il telecomando della televisione, romperò altri oggetti se viene dato l'annuncio tanto atteso..



Vai tranquillo, hai già rotto anche gli altri oggetti


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ho gia rotto il telecomando della televisione, romperò altri oggetti se viene dato l'annuncio tanto atteso..



Sei hai la play [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] potrebbe indicarti cosa fare!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Novembre 2013)

Non mi stupisce la cosa: Mediaset è vicina a Berlusconi, Sky a Galliani.

L'arbitro potrebbe essere la Gazzetta... stiamo a vedere


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Novembre 2013)

Io sono fiducioso.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Novembre 2013)

*Teniamo il topic pulito e non intasiamo con messaggi inutili. Altrimenti saranno eliminati*


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ricapitolando:
> 
> La Gazzetta e Sky sembrano quasi ignorare ciò che sta accadendo. Non ne parlano.
> 
> Secondo Mediaset, invece, Allegri sarebbe ad un passo dall'esonero.*


.


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Novembre 2013)

Ma l'hanno mandato via?


----------



## The Ripper (11 Novembre 2013)

Speriamo sia vero dell'esonero. Ma se sará l'unico a pagare saremo punto e a capo


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Novembre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Speriamo sia vero dell'esonero. Ma se sará l'unico a pagare saremo punto e a capo



Non credo. A Giugno cambieranno molte cose e Galliani sarà il prossimo a levare l'ancora.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Ho twittato Di Marzio..mi ha risposto cosi:

*
Gianluca Di Marzio @dimarzio


@GaetanoProfeta2 se e quando sarà esonerato certamente lo diremo. Stanno valutando la sua posizione*


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Novembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma l'hanno mandato via?



no, non si sa ancora nulla di "ufficiale"


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Novembre 2013)

il mio sogno è vedere l'antennista l'linutile acciuga e 3/4 di società esanerati.. ma la mia è utopia.. per questo mi accontento di acciuga


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ho twittato Di Marzio..mi ha risposto cosi:
> 
> *
> Gianluca Di Marzio @dimarzio
> ...


Allungare il brodo oramai è inutile. Che la faccia finita e chiudano la partita.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

*Gazzetta

Milan, il principale candidato all'eventuale sostituzione di Allegri sarebbe Pippo Inzaghi.*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Questa volta sembra essere la volta buona. Ormai la pazienza è finita.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sei hai la play [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] potrebbe indicarti cosa fare!


Ma non da cosciente, sia chiaro


----------



## Aragorn (11 Novembre 2013)

Scongiurato il pericolo Tassotti.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta
> 
> Milan, il principale candidato all'eventuale sostituzione di Allegri sarebbe Pippo Inzaghi.*



.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (11 Novembre 2013)

Tanto resta fino a giugno.


----------



## sion (11 Novembre 2013)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Tanto resta fino a giugno.



bah,mi sa stavolta lo mandano via davvero


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Novembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> no, non si sa ancora nulla di "ufficiale"



Ma che aspettano?


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta
> 
> Milan, il principale candidato all'eventuale sostituzione di Allegri sarebbe Pippo Inzaghi.*



cosi lo bruciano subito fantastico


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Novembre 2013)

La mia impressione è che attualmente la discussione ad Arcore sia solo nella sceltra tra Mangia e Inzaghi.

La decisione di cacciare Allegri probabile che l'hanno già presa ieri sera.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (11 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta
> 
> Milan, il principale candidato all'eventuale sostituzione di Allegri sarebbe Pippo Inzaghi.*



Mi dispiacerebbe per SuperPippo, soprattutto se fosse vera la storia di Seedorf a giugno


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Novembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma che aspettano?



boh, entro oggi comunque si saprà qualcosa di definitivo, la cosa ridicola e che ci stanno pure pensando


----------



## Aragorn (11 Novembre 2013)

È confermata la non presenza di Galliani a questa "riunione" ?


----------



## gabuz (11 Novembre 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> È confermata la non presenza di Galliani a questa "riunione" ?



Pare di sì. Lo dicono sia Mediaset che la Gazzetta. Forse anche Sky.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta
> 
> Milan, il principale candidato all'eventuale sostituzione di Allegri sarebbe Pippo Inzaghi.*



.


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Novembre 2013)

Se ci metti Pippo adesso non puoi già pensare a Seedorf a giugno. non è assolutamente giusto. sarebbe l'ennesima cavolata! Cmq meglio pensare a un passo alla volta


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Novembre 2013)

*Secondo sky non ci sono novità a riguardo,Berlusconi però non è contento della prestazione di ieri e del Milan in generale, la decisione dell'eventuale esonero aspetta solo a Berlusconi.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;331134 ha scritto:


> *Secondo sky non ci sono novità a riguardo,Berlusconi però non è contento della prestazione di ieri.*



Sky poi sembra Capitan Ovvio.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Novembre 2013)

Intanto lasciamolo a casa.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Novembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;331134 ha scritto:


> *Secondo sky non ci sono novità a riguardo,Berlusconi però non è contento della prestazione di ieri e del Milan in generale, la decisione dell'eventuale esonero aspetta solo a Berlusconi.*



Eppure è stata una buona partita


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Novembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;331134 ha scritto:


> *Secondo sky non ci sono novità a riguardo,Berlusconi però non è contento della prestazione di ieri e del Milan in generale, la decisione dell'eventuale esonero aspetta solo a Berlusconi.*



Beh allora il nano si dia una mossa a smuovere la melma che attanaglia tutto l'ambiente. Daje!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Anche Sky si sta allineando con l'indiscrezione dell'esonero comunque!


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Novembre 2013)

dai berlu fallo FALLOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Corpsegrinder (11 Novembre 2013)

Io,comunque,voglio sperare che questo summit serva esclusivamente per scegliere il nuovo allenatore.
Non è accettabile che si vada ancora avanti con Allegri,ormai ha finito le scuse. I ritiri sono perfettamente inutili,e gli unici infortunati sono De Sciglio (ma con lui in campo avremmo vinto? Io non credo) Pazzini (abbiamo preso Matri apposta per sostituirlo) ed El Shaarawy (che d'estate volevano venderlo perché giudicato "inutile e prevedibile,fa sempre la stessa cosa,a 20 milioni ce lo porto io a Manchester).

Chi sono gli infortunati da recuperare? Silvestre e Nocerino?


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Novembre 2013)

*Secondo SportMediaset Galliani avrebbe rinunciato all'appuntamento in Bocconi, segnale che qualcosa di grosso bolle in pentola.*


----------



## smallball (11 Novembre 2013)

finche' non leggo l'ufficialita'...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Secondo SportMediaset Galliani avrebbe rinunciato all'appuntamento in Bocconi, segnale che qualcosa di grosso bolle in pentola.*



Ancora lo coinvolgono a questo?


----------



## gabuz (11 Novembre 2013)

*Secondo Sportmediaset Galliani ha disdetto un intervento che si sarebbe dovuto tenere alla Bocconi alle 17.*


----------



## Aragorn (11 Novembre 2013)

Qualcosa si muove


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Novembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset Galliani ha disdetto un intervento che si sarebbe dovuto tenere alla Bocconi alle 17.*



e fu così che saltò tutto...


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Novembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset Galliani ha disdetto un intervento che si sarebbe dovuto tenere alla Bocconi alle 17.*



Allora "l'evento" è imminente.....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset Galliani ha disdetto un intervento che si sarebbe dovuto tenere alla Bocconi alle 17.*



Siamo obiettivi, se ha disdetto sto fatto vuol dire che qualcosa di grosso si muove e che caciucco è stato esonerato!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vota DC (11 Novembre 2013)

Ma Seedorf non può entrare come allenatore dei giovani mentre Inzaghi allena la prima squadra? Al momento Inzaghi ha dimostrato più di lui, quindi a meno che non sia un bluff totale è impossibile sostituirlo salvo grandi nomi che decidono di fare beneficenza per il Milan.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Novembre 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> finche' non leggo l'ufficialita'...



quoto, non voglio autogufarmi quindi aspetto.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

*Sky Sport conferma: possibile l'avvincendamento con Inzaghi.*


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2013)

*Anche l'Ansa si è svegliata:

Pranzo ad Arcore, sullo sfondo l'avvicendamento di Allegri. Inzaghi in pole.*


----------



## Corpsegrinder (11 Novembre 2013)

Galliani avrà disdetto l'appuntamento con la Bocconi per recarsi ad Arcore e spiegare che Allegri è da confermare,visto che non abbiamo perso 22-0 contro il Chievo e che se il tiro di Robinho non si fosse stampato sul palo,a quest'ora staremmo a -1 dall'Atalanta.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (11 Novembre 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma Seedorf non può entrare come allenatore dei giovani mentre Inzaghi allena la prima squadra? Al momento Inzaghi ha dimostrato più di lui, quindi a meno che non sia un bluff totale è impossibile sostituirlo salvo grandi nomi che decidono di fare beneficenza per il Milan.



seedorf attualmente è un giocatore quindi ha un contratto con una squadra di calcio e non credo possa andarsene a suo piacimento


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

*Ricapitolando:

Sky, Mediaset, Gazzetta, Ansa sono d'accordo nel dire che l'esonero di Allegri è ad un passo. Inzaghi in pole per l'avvicendamento.*


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport conferma: possibile l'avvincendamento con Inzaghi.*



Vedremo l'evolversi della situazione....


----------



## Re Ricardo (11 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Siamo obiettivi, se ha disdetto sto fatto vuol dire che qualcosa di grosso si muove e che caciucco è stato esonerato!!!!!!!!!



Magari ha deciso di non andare semplicemente per non rispondere delle vicende societarie


----------



## Aragorn (11 Novembre 2013)

È dall' Agosto 2010 che non ero così eccitato nell'attesa dell'ufficializzazione di una notizia


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche l'Ansa si è svegliata:
> 
> Pranzo ad Arcore, sullo sfondo l'avvicendamento di Allegri. Inzaghi in pole.*



.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Ricapitolando:
> 
> Sky, Mediaset, Gazzetta, Ansa sono d'accordo nel dire che l'esonero di Allegri è ad un passo. Inzaghi in pole per l'avvicendamento.*



.


----------



## Aragorn (11 Novembre 2013)

Adesso esce la notizia che gli hanno prolungato il contratto fino al 2015


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Novembre 2013)

gente bando alla scaramanzia!

io preparo il materiale adeguato


----------



## sion (11 Novembre 2013)

nooooooooo aspettiamo prima


----------



## smallball (11 Novembre 2013)

aspettaaaaaaa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Novembre 2013)

Io in realtà spero che Galliani ne stia il più fuori possibile da questa vicenda.

Avrei preferito fosse alla Bocconi a parlare di fiscalità spagnola.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Tutto tace, non so che pensare.


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2013)

*Secondo Telelombardia prende corpo l'ipotesi Mangia.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Telelombardia prende corpo l'ipotesi Mangia.*



Si dai vabbè va benissimo, mi sta bene anche Colomba. Basta che vedo l'annuncio dell'esonero.


----------



## gabuz (11 Novembre 2013)

Voglio il Trap, _"Strunz!" (cit.)_


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Novembre 2013)

dai bagaiii mangia è un cesso.. non scherziamo ..


----------



## Tobi (11 Novembre 2013)

Giusto esonerarlo anche se non è lui il solo colpevole di questa situazione.
Di sicuro il Milan di quest anno è stato costruito con gravi lacune, ma acciuga ci ha messo del suo per evidenziarle.
Conte le lacune della Juve le nasconde


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

*Ricapitolando:

La notizia che vede l'esonero di Allegri ad un passo è condivisa da Sky, Mediaset, Ansa, Gazzetta, Telelombardia.
Possibili sostituti: Inzaghi per tutti, Mangia per Telelombardia.*


----------



## Aragorn (11 Novembre 2013)

Il fatto che a ipotizzare Mangia sia Telelombardia mi fa ben sperare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Novembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io in realtà spero che Galliani ne stia il più fuori possibile da questa vicenda.
> 
> Avrei preferito fosse alla Bocconi a parlare di fiscalità spagnola.



già  se Allegri è ancora sulla nostra panchina e colpa pure di zio fester.


----------



## peppe75 (11 Novembre 2013)

a me mangia va bene...almeno è uno che lancia giovani è non è cosa da poco...Allegri fuoriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## matteo (11 Novembre 2013)

Mangia è il pupillo di Sacchi visto che l'ha praticamente scelto lui per allenare l'under 21


----------



## Doctore (11 Novembre 2013)

mangia non mi entusiasma per niente...andiamo avanti con tassotti e fine della storia.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Telelombardia prende corpo l'ipotesi Mangia.*



A me Mangia non piace :S , l'alternativa è Inzaghi ma non voglio bruciarlo subito, insomma non mi va bene niente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Novembre 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Il fatto che a ipotizzare Mangia sia Telelombardia mi fa ben sperare.



Per ora infatti anch'io sono abbastanza tranquillo.


----------



## gabuz (11 Novembre 2013)

*Anche Sportmediaset riporta la voce di Mangia*


----------



## Principe (11 Novembre 2013)

Per me va bene anche zeman o anche nessuno l'importante e' il cacciucco fuori da milanello


----------



## Dexter (11 Novembre 2013)

Meglio Mangia che bruciare Inzaghi


----------



## Principe (11 Novembre 2013)

L'importante e' che non sia una bolla di sapone


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Ora nei live dei vari siti riportano notizie tanto per scrivere qualcosa: Barbara che visita la sede con Eleonora e Galliani che sta in via Turati..ma chissene!!


----------



## Jaqen (11 Novembre 2013)

Voglio Devis


----------



## tequilad (11 Novembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> *Anche Sportmediaset riporta la voce di Mangia*


----------



## Jaqen (11 Novembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


>



È fatta


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Novembre 2013)

*Secondo sky sport Allegri non ha ancora ricevuto nessuna comunicazione, piu passano le ore e piu si rafforza la possibilità che rimanga sulla panchina dei rossoneri.*


----------



## Dexter (11 Novembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


>


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Sky Sport dice che piu passa il tempo più è probabile rimanga.


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Sky Sport dice che piu passa il tempo più è probabile rimanga.



Eh te pareva.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (11 Novembre 2013)

finché non vedo l'annuncio ufficiale non faccio congetture.
con quel pescivendolo non si sa mai.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (11 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Sky Sport dice che piu passa il tempo più è probabile rimanga.



ecco.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Quanto odio Sky, da solo notizie deprimenti. Infatti non leggo piu cosa dicono, mi informo solo su giornali che dicono che viene esonerato.


----------



## folletto (11 Novembre 2013)

Mangia......ho i Brividi


----------



## If Everyone Cared (11 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Quanto odio Sky, da solo notizie deprimenti. Infatti non leggo piu cosa dicono, mi informo solo su giornali che dicono che viene esonerato.


----------



## Aragorn (11 Novembre 2013)

In caso di esonero sul sito ufficiale ci starebbe bene una bella scritta dorata stile Ronaldinho e Ibrahimovic. Magari un bel "Get Out"  




Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Sky Sport dice che piu passa il tempo più è probabile rimanga.


----------



## AndrasWave (11 Novembre 2013)

Siamo la società dei Bluff... Io sono pessimista..


----------



## gabuz (11 Novembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


>


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Siamo la società dei Bluff... Io sono pessimista..



Se non viene cacciato ora, meritiamo le peggiori sconfitte.


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Novembre 2013)

secondo me non lo cacciano...è tutta una questione di soldi


----------



## smallball (11 Novembre 2013)

bisogna solo aspettare...


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Novembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


>


----------



## Re Ricardo (11 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Sky Sport dice che piu passa il tempo più è probabile rimanga.



Rimanga o riMangia?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Premium Calcio ora è intervenuto l'inviato, tutto tace..


----------



## Doctore (11 Novembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> secondo me non lo cacciano...è tutta una questione di soldi


Pure secondo me...
Per me gli hanno proposto subito in cash dei soldi per risparmiare l ingaggio intero dell anno.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Novembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Secondo sky sport Allegri non ha ancora ricevuto nessuna comunicazione, piu passano le ore e piu si rafforza la possibilità che rimanga sulla panchina dei rossoneri.*



.


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2013)

*Sky: da quello che ci dicono nel vertice tenuto oggi ad Arcore non si è parlato molto di Allegri. In questo momento resta l'allenatore del Milan anche perchè la squadra non gioca contro di lui. L'ultima scelta comunque spetta a Berlusconi. *


----------



## Re Ricardo (11 Novembre 2013)

Sarebbe uno schifo, Mangia è tifoso interista dichiarato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: da quello che ci dicono nel vertice tenuto oggi ad Arcore non si è parlato molto di Allegri.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Novembre 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Sarebbe uno schifo, Mangia è tifoso interista dichiarato.



Anche Leonardo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: da quello che ci dicono nel vertice tenuto oggi ad Arcore non si è parlato molto di Allegri. In questo momento resta l'allenatore del Milan anche perchè la squadra non gioca contro di lui.*



Assurdo, sto male.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Novembre 2013)

Non illudetevi, rimane allegri al 100%


----------



## Aragorn (11 Novembre 2013)

Da non credere, finirà col salvarsi pure stavolta. Le vie di Allegri sono infinite.


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: da quello che ci dicono nel vertice tenuto oggi ad Arcore non si è parlato molto di Allegri. In questo momento resta l'allenatore del Milan anche perchè la squadra non gioca contro di lui. L'ultima scelta comunque spetta a Berlusconi. *



.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Evidentemente non gli baste stare con la cacchina fino al collo, vogliono finirci con tutta la testa sotto.


----------



## smallball (11 Novembre 2013)

mi sa che resta..


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Novembre 2013)

Ecco perchè non mi sono illusa, avanti con lui, per non parlare dei giocatori, si vede anni luce che non gli stanno piu dietro code di paglia!!


----------



## Doctore (11 Novembre 2013)

La squadra sta remando contro e si vede in campo.


----------



## Frikez (11 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: da quello che ci dicono nel vertice tenuto oggi ad Arcore non si è parlato molto di Allegri. In questo momento resta l'allenatore del Milan anche perchè la squadra non gioca contro di lui. L'ultima scelta comunque spetta a Berlusconi. *



.


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2013)

admin ha scritto:


> *sky: Da quello che ci dicono nel vertice tenuto oggi ad arcore non si è parlato molto di allegri. In questo momento resta l'allenatore del milan anche perchè la squadra non gioca contro di lui. L'ultima scelta comunque spetta a berlusconi. *




dovete quotare quello che commentate


----------



## Aragorn (11 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> * anche perchè la squadra non gioca contro di lui. . *



Bel criterio del c....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Resta.


----------



## de sica (11 Novembre 2013)

Viva allegri, viva il carnevale, viva i troll face!!


----------



## gabuz (11 Novembre 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Sarebbe uno schifo, Mangia è tifoso interista dichiarato.



Anche Sacchi, Zaccheroni ed Ancelotti...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Si è consumato l'ennesimo teatrino, l'ennesima falsa speranza per tutti noi.


----------



## smallball (11 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Si è consumato l'ennesimo teatrino, l'ennesima falsa speranza per tutti noi.


A questo punto arriva a fine stagione


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Resta ragà, è finita..a breve l'annuncio..


----------



## runner (11 Novembre 2013)

aspetteranno di avere l' ok del nuovo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Resta ragà, è finita..a breve l'annuncio..



Ma che bisogno c'è dell'annuncio?
L'avevano riconfermato ieri...
Ogni giorno una riconferma, giusto per far spappolare il fegato ai tifosi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma che bisogno c'è dell'annuncio?
> L'avevano riconfermato ieri...
> Ogni giorno una riconferma, giusto per far spappolare il fegato ai tifosi



Non meritiamo tutto ciò...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: da quello che ci dicono nel vertice tenuto oggi ad Arcore non si è parlato molto di Allegri. In questo momento resta l'allenatore del Milan anche perchè la squadra non gioca contro di lui. L'ultima scelta comunque spetta a Berlusconi. *



vabbè ma sono ridicoli


----------



## Jerry West (11 Novembre 2013)

Assurdo comunque che Mediaset e Sky riportino notizie tanto distanti, sin quasi dall'inizio di questo interminabile pranzo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Novembre 2013)

almeno per cambiare aria e non vedere più 11 morti in campo...vorrei un clima rilassato senza tutte ste guerre


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Novembre 2013)

Se volevano davverlo esonerarlo l'avrebbero già fatto ieri sera.


----------



## smallball (11 Novembre 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma che bisogno c'è dell'annuncio?
> L'avevano riconfermato ieri...
> Ogni giorno una riconferma, giusto per far spappolare il fegato ai tifosi


per farci passare un pomeriggio di arrabbiature


----------



## almilan (11 Novembre 2013)

non ci sono più parole...ma chi me la fa fare di seguire questo scempio.....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Stanno distruggendo una passione...


----------



## runner (11 Novembre 2013)

almilan ha scritto:


> non ci sono più parole...ma chi me la fa fare di seguire questo scempio.....



hai ragione perchè per me si può anche perdere, ma sono questi teatrini che mi fanno arrabbiare


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Novembre 2013)

A sto punto verrebbe riconfermato pure perdendo 22-0


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Novembre 2013)

Ora o mai più comunque


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Novembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> hai ragione perchè per me si può anche perdere, ma sono questi teatrini che mi fanno arrabbiare



ma quale teatrino??secondo me tutto sto polverone lo hanno sollevato i giornalisti...magari manco avranno parlato del milan


----------



## almilan (11 Novembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> hai ragione perchè per me si può anche perdere, ma sono questi teatrini che mi fanno arrabbiare



esatto...meglio perdere con onore che non essere derisi da questi quattro pagliacci


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ma quale teatrino??secondo me tutto sto polverone lo hanno sollevato i giornalisti...*magari manco avranno parlato del milan*



Il non aver parlato di Milan e il non mettere in discussione Allegri è ancor piu grave ed irrispettoso verso i tifosi.


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Novembre 2013)

Ennesima buffonata della proprietà


----------



## S T B (11 Novembre 2013)

dategli un bel calcio nel sedere, coraggio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

*Summit concluso, nessuna decisione di rilievo. Se Allegri dovesse essere esonerato, la decisione è probabile che arrivi entro domani sera.*


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Novembre 2013)

si a befana... insomma via, c'han fregati anche stavolta.


----------



## smallball (11 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Summit concluso, nessuna decisione di rilievo. Se Allegri dovesse essere esonerato, la decisione è probabile che arrivi entro domani sera.*



solo illusione


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Summit concluso, nessuna decisione di rilievo. Se Allegri dovesse essere esonerato, la decisione è probabile che arrivi entro domani sera.*



Ah io di sicuro non sto a seguire le notizie fino a domani sera.
Vadano tutti in malora.


----------



## Aphex (11 Novembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ma quale teatrino??secondo me tutto sto polverone lo hanno sollevato i giornalisti...magari manco avranno parlato del milan


La notizia è stata data in primis da fonti Mediaset, a smentirle quindi ci avrebbero messo meno di cinque minuti.
In fondo hanno fatto comunicati per molto meno eh, tipo quello sui gomiti alti di Pirlo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Possano lo Young Boys e il Genoa umiliarci senza pietà.


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Summit concluso, nessuna decisione di rilievo. Se Allegri dovesse essere esonerato, la decisione è probabile che arrivi entro domani sera.*



Lol. Che trollata.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Novembre 2013)

Il titolo del topic dovrebbe essere: Allegri a rischio riconferma.
Magari così porterebbe meno sfiga


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Summit concluso, nessuna decisione di rilievo. Se Allegri dovesse essere esonerato, la decisione è probabile che arrivi entro domani sera.*



Madò,menomale che ero fuori e non a casa a mangiarmi il fegato in trepidante attesa per svariate ore.


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Novembre 2013)

Aphex ha scritto:


> La notizia è stata data in primis da fonti Mediaset, a smentirle quindi ci avrebbero messo meno di cinque minuti.
> In fondo hanno fatto comunicati per molto meno eh, tipo quello sui gomiti alti di Pirlo



ma anche ammesso che ne abbiano parlato,non possiamo definirlo teatrino..teatrini sono quelli di ibra,thiago e di quest'estate..quello di oggi è semplicemente una decisione,giusta o sbagliata che sia


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Ho passato l'intero pomeriggio ad aggiornare tremila volte al secondo twitter e i vari siti delle testate giornalistiche. Deluso me ne esco.
Sciopero del tifo.


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Summit concluso, nessuna decisione di rilievo. Se Allegri dovesse essere esonerato, la decisione è probabile che arrivi entro domani sera.*


----------



## smallball (11 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


>


che incubo....


----------



## Albijol (11 Novembre 2013)

Non ci posso credere, ma cosa abbiamo fatto di male noi per meritarci questo? Che poi a me fanno pure schifo le acciughe.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Novembre 2013)

Grande Mister! Ancora con noi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Grande Mister! Ancora con noi



:O


----------



## Re Ricardo (11 Novembre 2013)

*Suma non si sbilancia su Milan Channel. "In merito ad Allegri nulla da dire. In questi casi è meglio lasciar parlare le notizie ufficiali. Quando ci saranno ve le daremo".*


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Novembre 2013)

Non se ne andrà prima della fine del contratto, son tutte pagliacciate per tenere buoni i tifosi fino a quando non si riavrà una fila decente di partite (che pensavano iniziasse già da ieri)


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2013)

*Sky: Allegri confermato anche da Silvio Berlusconi.*


----------



## Albijol (11 Novembre 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *Suma non si sbilancia su Milan Channel. "In merito ad Allegri nulla da dire. In questi casi è meglio lasciar parlare le notizie ufficiali. Quando ci saranno ve le daremo".*



Quindi Suma confermi che avere Milan Channel ha la stessa utilità di un herpes vaginale?


----------



## smallball (11 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Allegri confermato anche da Silvio Berlusconi.*


come volevasi dimostrare...poi sentire i deliri di Ruiu...


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Novembre 2013)




----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2013)

*Di Marzio: Secondo quanto ci risulta il Milan ha intenzione di andare avanti con Allegri. Ci sono state nuove telefonate tra Berlusconi e Galliani. Ripeto, a noi non ci risulta che ci sia un cambio imminente. Non sono previsti scossoni o svolte.*


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Novembre 2013)

Abbiamo un presidente INUTILE!!! basta ne ho le balle piene. Fortuna che c'è la nazionale, non ho un cavolo di voglia di seguire questa banda di incapaci


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Novembre 2013)

Non ci sono parole


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Novembre 2013)

madò che ansia.

Ennesimo teatrino utile solo a distogliere l'attenzione dalla situazione patetica in cui versa la squadra e società


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Novembre 2013)

a differenza vostra non sono stato tutto il pomeriggio dietro a notizie infondate... dovete aspettare la fine del girone di champions per vedere l'esonero di allegri


----------



## Jerry West (11 Novembre 2013)

Dovesse tenere questo ritmo verrà esonerato a dicembre, come sempre nell'era berlusconi.


----------



## sion (11 Novembre 2013)

secondo me galliani e' andato a piangere da silvio per fare restare allegri,ne sono convinto


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Secondo quanto ci risulta il Milan ha intenzione di andare avanti con Allegri. Ci sono state nuove telefonate tra Berlusconi e Galliani. Ripeto, a noi non ci risulta che ci sia un cambio imminente. Non sono previsti scossoni o svolte.*



.


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2013)

Gira gira gli rinnovano pure il contratto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Secondo quanto ci risulta il Milan ha intenzione di andare avanti con Allegri. Ci sono state nuove telefonate tra Berlusconi e Galliani. Ripeto, a noi non ci risulta che ci sia un cambio imminente. Non sono previsti scossoni o svolte.*



stanno proprio a pezzi...per quale motivo poi? Boh la squadra non va, lui sta li per perdere tempo...non c'è una cosa positiva


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Novembre 2013)

Pare che Galliani abbia salvato Allegri per l'ennesima volta.


----------



## Aragorn (11 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> * Ci sono state nuove telefonate tra Berlusconi e Galliani. *



Quando si tratta di confermare acciuga Galliani ci mette sempre lo zampino.


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2013)

Galliani tra un pò lascia la compagna e va a convivere con Allegri.

Comunque il presidente è Berlusconi. Potrebbe tranquillamente dare un calcio nel sedere a tutti e due e mandarli via.


----------



## runner (11 Novembre 2013)

meglio Leo che è bastata una parola e se ne è andato che sto qua che non so con che faccia possa allenare adesso


----------

